# How often should I wash the fleece ?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I just switched to fleece and a litter box and so far today they just pooped in the litter box but I'm not sure if they peed in it. Will they pee on fleece? How often should I wash it if they do and how often if they don't?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes they will pee on it unfortunately. It depends on how many rats you have and how messy they are. When it starts to get visibly dirty and you can smell pee, wash it


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I was just informed that I clean my cage TOO MUCH! and that makes them MARK more, which makes them smellier. So I think, Once a week, should be good.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

If fleece is the "litter" in the litter box I have to voice my personal opinion. It's not a good idea because many things that they sleep on, like hammocks or loose fleece in hidey holes, you don't want them soiling. I recommend a paper pellet type litter or ferret litter works well also.
If you use fleece for shelves or floor sub-straight you'll want to wash every week. Otherwise it starts to smell fairly quickly.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Nijidoragon said:


> I just switched to fleece and a litter box and so far today they just pooped in the litter box but I'm not sure if they peed in it. Will they pee on fleece? How often should I wash it if they do and how often if they don't?


I've had good success with using a "pee rock" in their litter pan, nestled down in the carefresh litter, and also adding a second pan as they seemed to get a bit lazy about going all the way "downstairs" to use the one there.

I change out my fleece shelf liners twice a week. Spot clean the litter pans daily and thoroughly clean them once or twice a week.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

How do you wash the fleece to get rid of any odor? Because when I wash my hammocks they are cleaner but they don't always smell very good... I use the Kirkland brand Free and Clear detergent...


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Soak them in hot water with a good helping of white vinegar for 20-30 minutes before you toss them into the wash.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey-Fay is right. The vinegar really helps neutralize the urine smell. I also think airing the rat laundry out helps a bit too.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Vinegar works wonders!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I second a pee rock as well, I didn't believe it but for some strange reason rats love to pee on a rock! I got mine from the aquarium section


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

How often do you guys get new pee rocks? I just started using one but it's starting to obviously stink!


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I have two rats. I also use a pee rock.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I just wash my pee rock with hot water and dish soap.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah just give them a rinse off with hot water whenever you change the litter


----------



## Crazyratlady94 (Sep 14, 2014)

Does it matter what kind of rock? Can I just go find a rock outside and put it in the litter box? Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Something medium sized a little bigger than a fist, round and smooth works well. Like a large river or beach pebble. I got mine from the beach and just washed with boiling water and soap before putting it in the cage.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Crazyratlady94 said:


> Does it matter what kind of rock? Can I just go find a rock outside and put it in the litter box? Do I need to do anything else?


Yes, I got all of my pee rocks outside from what looked like a drainage ditch. There were a bunch of nice sized rocks there to prevent erosion of the soil. I personally put 2 rocks in each litter pan, one smaller (a little bigger than a golf ball) and one larger. (about the size of my fist) I made sure to find rocks with nice flat tops for perching on. Then I washed them with bleach and dish detergent and scrubbed really good to get them as clean as possible. Then rinse for a long time in hot water to get all the bleach and soap off. Then I put them in the sun to dry completely. 

Now I just wash them off with hot water and dish detergent during litter changes.


----------

